# Johnson City TN - Albany NY



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

bumping........


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Did you contact Shamrock?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

Please tell us how to contact Shamrock and what their requirements are and what they charge.

We are trying so hard to save Goofy. He has two rescues that offered to take him one in NY and one in CT, but we can't find vol. transport, Kathi got no's from all the transport coors., too, we don't have a foster for him for 2 wks. and we can't afford the paid transport.

Things are looking bad right now.:no:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shamrock is a rescue. Other than Peterson's, which was once 175.00? per dog, I don't know of any other paid transporters. If Peppertree wants to take him and they are going to get an adoption fee, you would think they could pay for the transport. I don't know anything about their finances so I am trying to make sense out of the issue.

What rescue in CT wants Goofy?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

Kathi Tufts (PA) has all the info, but I believe it is Another Chance Rescue in CT-Peppertreee is in NY.

If I remember correctly, neither rescue can pay for transport.

I'm hoping against hope we can get Goofy out on Friday and maybe find a foster for 2 wks. in order to get a tranpsort filled. Even the transport coors that Kathi emld said they can't get it filled.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can they get a foster? Without a foster for 2 weeks you cannot get the dog on Peterson's. If there is no foster, then transport costs are not all that is involved. You would also need boarding fees. 

What is Peterson's fee at this time? Do you know? I'm not going to be here. I have to go for more training. I'll check in later.

Another Chance Pet Rescue, if this is the same rescue http://www.anotherchancepetrescue.org/index.htm ,
is in NY. I know of Peterson's. Someone who works with them is well known by a friend.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*goofy*

yes Kimm it is anotherchance in NY, not CT. Also Peppertree can quarantine him in NY so he can go NOW! I just need a way to move him. They can provide foster, just no $$ at this time.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> yes Kimm it is anotherchance in NY, not CT. Also Peppertree can quarantine him in NY so he can go NOW! I just need a way to move him. They can provide foster, just no $$ at this time.


Won't he still need a 2 weel quar. and a health cert before a transport co will pick him up?

C'mon guys. We can do this, right??? We've pulled off several transports for a pupper in need 

and while that is being worked on, can we get people to commit to donations for boarding and transport fees (for peterson's) as a back up?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What are the states in between who could help? I'm in Nebraska so not much good.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Here are two routes: From Johnson City TN 
I-26W/US-23N to I-81N (thru VA.WV and MD into PA) 470 mi.
I-78E into NJ
I-287N into NY
I-87 to Albany

OR 
I-26W?US-23N to I-81N into VA
I-77N thru WV into OH
I-277W/US-224W
I-76E to I-77N
I-77N to I-90E into PA then into NY
New York Thruway to Albany
Any volunteers?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If a paid transporter is used for transporting Goofy (such as Peterson's), he will need to be quarn. for 2 weeks and get all of his health clearances etc. 

Is the rescue prepared to have someone pay for the transport? This would mean a two week delay, Vet check, and more expenses. 

This really stinks.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Here are two routes: From Johnson City TN
> I-26W/US-23N to I-81N (thru VA.WV and MD into PA) 470 mi.
> I-78E into NJ
> I-287N into NY
> ...


I took this (red)part of this route to and from to get Quinn, PIECE OF CAKE drive for those interested.

(Watching thread carefully, as I may be in NJ to help my sis, but not for a couple weekends. If I do, I'll take the NJ to Albany area


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I can drive if we're doing this on a weekend. Do you think you could get someone to meet me halfway from Johnson City to Columbus? And then maybe someone to meet me either in Cleveland or Buffalo? I hate to drive that much with gas costing so much right now, but it is worth it to help save a dog. Let me know!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom, 

Is this dog being taken directly from a shelter? 
Will he be pulled by a rescue?
Will he be vetted and receive his health clearances before being transported?
Do you have any details on Goofy? Temperament, etc?

I know, lots of questions.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Goofy*

Spoke to the shelter worker in TN last night, she has a JRT going on transport to Lousiville sat. Goofy can go with them. I have a rescue in IN that can get him in Louisville and foster until we can move him on to Albany. 
The rescue in IN is Indianapolis Gr. Pyr rescue and she is wonderful. So I will keep everyone posted when we move him from IN-NY. Thanks you guys are great.:thanks:
Kathi


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Kathi - I'm so glad to hear that news!  If you need someone to run a leg somewhere in the middle from IN - NY, let me know!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Spoke to the shelter worker in TN last night, she has a JRT going on transport to Lousiville sat. Goofy can go with them. I have a rescue in IN that can get him in Louisville and foster until we can move him on to Albany.
> The rescue in IN is Indianapolis Gr. Pyr rescue and she is wonderful. So I will keep everyone posted when we move him from IN-NY. Thanks you guys are great.:thanks:
> Kathi


Glad to hear it's going along so well!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Spoke to the shelter worker in TN last night, she has a JRT going on transport to Lousiville sat. Goofy can go with them. I have a rescue in IN that can get him in Louisville and foster until we can move him on to Albany.
> The rescue in IN is Indianapolis Gr. Pyr rescue and she is wonderful. So I will keep everyone posted when we move him from IN-NY. Thanks you guys are great.:thanks:
> Kathi


 
Great news Kathi


----------

